# Festool vacuum



## glennb

how many of you use a festool vacuum for Lead jobs? i know festool make a "hazardous" vacuum at a price tag of around $3 grand! but theirs a spec saying from festool that the CT hepa series are rated for lead removal, if you are using a CT vac with a rotex 150, it creates next to no dust.

i only have a 3m hose on mine atm though, anyone tried a 7m hose? you'd lose suction obvious but enough to cause issues?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

glennb said:


> how many of you use a festool vacuum for Lead jobs? i know festool make a "hazardous" vacuum at a price tag of around $3 grand! but theirs a spec saying from festool that the CT hepa series are rated for lead removal, if you are using a CT vac with a rotex 150, it creates next to no dust.
> 
> i only have a 3m hose on mine atm though, anyone tried a 7m hose? you'd lose suction obvious but enough to cause issues?


We have 2. CT48 & CT26. We have the 3m hoses. I haven't looked any bigger hoses yet.


----------



## PRC

glennb said:


> how many of you use a festool vacuum for Lead jobs? i know festool make a "hazardous" vacuum at a price tag of around $3 grand! but theirs a spec saying from festool that the CT hepa series are rated for lead removal, if you are using a CT vac with a rotex 150, it creates next to no dust.
> 
> i only have a 3m hose on mine atm though, anyone tried a 7m hose? you'd lose suction obvious but enough to cause issues?


http://www.festoolproducts.com/Dust-Extractor-Hose-Specs-s/341.htm#.UV3zu5PktVI


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I've connected 2 of the orange Ridgid hoses, 2.5", first to my Festool vac, then the Festool hose & sander. Still more than ample suction. Most of the times when I run only the Festool hose straight to the vac, I'm turning the suction way down anyways, (varying degrees, depending upon which sander I'm using).

Ideally, I'd love to have only Festool A.S. Hoses, but they're 4 times the cost as the Ridgid ones. Ridgid are non-antistatic, and that's their only shortcoming IMO. 

View attachment 28954


----------



## Epoxy Pro

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I've connected 2 of the orange Ridgid hoses, 2.5", first to my Festool vac, then the Festool hose & sander. Still more than ample suction. Most of the times when I run only the Festool hose straight to the vac, I'm turning the suction way down anyways, (varying degrees, depending upon which sander I'm using).
> 
> Ideally, I'd love to have only Festool A.S. Hoses, but they're 4 times the cost as the Ridgid ones. Ridgid are non-antistatic, and that's their only shortcoming IMO.
> 
> View attachment 28954


I honestly did not see the day coming when we dropped $350 on vac hoses.


----------



## Ohio Painter

I am using the CT26, very pleased with it. I bought one additional 2.5" hose for it and had sticker shock on the price of those hoses, the anti static ones are even more expensive. For additional hoses I just use ones off my old vac. No noticeable loss of suction.
I have also used the CT26 with a powered drywall sander, I know it's not the recommended vac for this application but it manages just fine, love the auto start feature.


----------



## premierpainter

I was told that the larger hoses create more suction. Go out of the vac with large and then decrease to the smaller diameter hose


----------



## glennb

yeh i was only looking at a guide the other day on the festool site which stated that you can go further to about 70 ft i think with a 36mm but only 50 ft with a 27mm, on amazon.com the festool anti static hoses are like $150 bucks for a 3.5m hose !

http://www.amazon.com/Festool-45287...8&qid=1419644580&sr=8-3&keywords=festool+hose

my eyes nilly fell out


----------



## Brian C

I have had the festool vacuum and a few rotex sanders for 10 years. I also use the Festool vacuum for my paint shaver.


----------

